# les ayant choisis comme médecin(s) traitant(s) - accord



## Patatoou

Au secours, je m'arrache les cheveux sur cette phrase :

"Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes disposant de plus de 200 patients les ayant choisis comme médecin traitant..."

Je ne peux ni laisser "médecin traitant" au singulier, ni le mettre au pluriel, cette phrase est complètement tordue !
Help...


----------



## Comtois

Personne n'ayant choisi 46 358 médecins généralistes comme son médecin traitant, c'est pour moi le singulier qui convient. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde sera d'accord.


----------



## Patatoou

Ta phrase est aussi étrange que la mienne... Tu ne voulais pas dire "pluriel" au lieu de "singulier" ?


----------



## Comtois

Non, je voulais bien dire singulier. Chacun a choisi un médecin traitant parmi les 46 358 possibles.
C'est comme des selles de cheval : s'il y a plusieurs selles, c'est pour plusieurs chevaux (un cheval ne porte pas plusieurs selles), mais chaque cheval ne porte qu'une selle, donc une selle est une selle de cheval, et quand il y en a plusieurs elles sont chacune une selle de cheval, et ensemble des selles de cheval, comme chaque patient est _client d'un médecin_ et que tous les patients sont donc _clients d'un médecin_.
J'admets que c'est parfois assez peu évident, et il y a des cas dans lesquels j'hésite. Mais pas ici.


----------



## Patatoou

certes je comprends (bien qu'il ne faille pas oublier "les selles de chevaux sauvages" même s'il est peu probable qu'on réussisse à leur mettre une selle à ceux-là), mais là où je trouve que mettre le singulier n'est pas cohérent c'est les 200 patients qui LES ont choisiS comme médecin(s) traitant(s).
En plus c'est les 200 patients dont dispose chacun des 46 358 médecins.
Il faudrait tout réécrire mais à cette heure je n'ai pas les idées assez claires.


----------



## Comtois

En s'y mettant à 200 ils pouvaient en choisir beaucoup, mais chacun n'en a choisi qu'un. Ils sont 200 à avoir choisi UN médecin. C'est cela, ici, qui emporte la décision.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je trouve que le sens de la phrase comme tu l'as écrite initialement était suffisamment clair, mais à l'instar de ta dernière remarque, il suffirait peut-être pour écarter toute ambiguïté d'ajouter le mot _chacun_ :_Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes disposant *chacun* de plus de 200 patients les ayant choisis comme médecin traitant..._​


----------



## Patatoou

Comtois said:


> En s'y mettant à 200 ils pouvaient en choisir beaucoup, mais chacun n'en a choisi qu'un. Ils sont 200 à avoir choisi UN médecin. C'est cela, ici, qui emporte la décision.



Non en fait il y a 200 x 46 358 patients. 200 par médecin.
Tu vois bien qu'elle n'est pas claire, ma phrase.


----------



## Patatoou

CapnPrep said:


> Je trouve que le sens de la phrase comme tu l'as écrite initialement était suffisamment clair, mais à l'instar de ta dernière remarque, il suffirait peut-être pour écarter toute ambiguïté d'ajouter le mot _chacun_ :_Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes disposant *chacun* de plus de 200 patients les ayant choisis comme médecin traitant..._​



J'avais pensé à mettre chacun, mais dans ce cas je me trouve confronté à "LES ayant choisiS"
Si on met chacun devant, ça ne va pas non plus (chacun dispose de 200 patients LES ayant choisiS ?)

C'est terrible, hein ?  
Mon problème n'est pas la clarté, je pense bien que tout le monde comprend ce qui est dit. Mais au niveau des accords, c'est tordu.


----------



## Lly4n4

Personnellement je trouve l'accord juste avec "médecin traitant" au singulier dans la phrase initiale. On ne peut effectivement avoir qu'un seul médecin traitant. "Mes frères et moi avons choisi deux docteurs différents comme médecin traitant/ trois pays différents comme patrie d'accueil." 
"Pour les 16 publications qui ont été choisies comme journal préféré par plus de 200 sondés..."

"Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes disposant de plus de 200 patients les ayant choisis comme médecin traitant..."
"Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes qui ont été choisis par plus de 200 patients comme médecin traitant..."
"Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes élus médecin traitant par plus de 200 patients, ..."
"Considérons ensuite les médecins traitants choisis par plus de 200 patients ; pour ces 46 358 médecins généralistes..."


----------



## Maître Capello

Tant le singulier que le pluriel sont possibles, mais je préfère également le singulier distributif.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la phrase originale est de loin la plus claire (en rajoutant _chacun_) et la plus naturelle à mon goût. Je la préfère largement aux autres suggestions de Lly4n4. (Au fait, je ne dirais pas que les médecins traitants sont _élus_ par leurs patients…)


----------



## CapnPrep

Patatoou said:


> Si on met chacun devant, ça ne va pas non plus (chacun dispose de 200 patients LES ayant choisiS ?)


Mais la phrase sous-jacente n'est pas _Chacun dispose de… _(où _chacun _est le subjet), mais _Les médecins généralistes disposent chacun de…_ (où le sujet, et donc les accords, restent au pluriel). Le passif permettrait d'éloigner _chacun_, si c'est cela qui te gêne :_Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes ayant été choisis __comme médecin traitant__ par plus de / au moins 200 patients chacun…_​


----------



## Nicomon

Comme MC, je ne dirais pas que les médecins traitants sont _élus_ par leurs patients, mais je trouve tout aussi curieux de dire que ces mêmes médecins _disposent _de 200 patients.  En outre, je ne trouve pas essentiel de préciser médecins en début de phrase.

_Pour les 46 358 généralistes ayant chacun (une patientèle de) plus de 200 patients qui les ont choisis comme médecin traitant...
_​


----------



## Comtois

La suggestion de CapnPrep d'utiliser le mot _chacun _est de nature à bien faire comprendre le singulier de _médecin traitant_, à condition de l'utiliser convenablement, ce que n'ont pas fait les intervenants qui l'ont reprise (ni CapnPrep lui-même).
Je rappelle la phrase proposée par CapnPrep :


_Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes disposant *chacun *de plus de 200 patients les ayant choisis comme médecin traitant..._

Je passe sur le style de la phrase d'origine soumise par Patatoou, qui ne nous intéresse pas ici. Mais CapnPrep aurait dû écrire :


_Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes disposant *chacun *de plus de 200 patients *l'ayant choisi* comme médecin traitant..._
En effet chacun *a été choisi* par plus de 200 patients.


Nicomon, je n'avais jamais rencontré le mot _patientèle_, alors même que j'ai fréquenté beaucoup de médecins, professionnellement et familialement. Est-il en usage au Canada ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Logiquement, oui, c'est le singulier qui convient, mais l'usage semble être résolument illogique… Comment compléterais-tu, par exemple, _Nous avons chacun quelque chose qui ___ fait peur_​, sinon par _nous_, pluriel inconvenable ?


----------



## Pierre Simon

Pour esquiver le problème, une petite suggestion : 

Pour les 46 358 généralistes, chacun desquels ayant été choisi comme médecin traitant par plus de 200 de ses  patients... ??


----------



## Nicomon

Comtois said:


> [...] Nicomon, je n'avais jamais rencontré le mot _patientèle_, alors même que j'ai fréquenté beaucoup de médecins, professionnellement et familialement. Est-il en usage au Canada ?


 En fait, j'ai moi-même été surprise de le lire, et c'est la raison pour laquelle je l'ai mis entre parenthèse. 
Non, je ne crois pas qu'il soit d'usage courant au Canada; du moins, il ne l'est pas dans mon entourage immédiat.

Je l'ai lu sur *ce site *dans une phrase... ma foi fort semblable à celle de Patatoou, et présumé que c'était courant en France : 





> Grâce au P4P, les 46 358 généralistes qui ont une patientèle de plus de 200 patients les ayant choisis comme médecin traitant, ont bénéficié...



Il me semblait au contraire, que CapnPrep avait bien expliqué au post 12 pourquoi il laisserait le pluriel. 
À vrai dire, je ne sais plus, mais je penche moi aussi pour le pluriel, peut-être en mettant _chacun _en incise. 

_- Pour les 46 358 généralistes ayant, chacun, plus de 200 patients qui les ont choisis comme médecin traitant...

_Voir la deuxième partie de *cette page *de la BDL


----------



## Comtois

CapnPrep said:


> Logiquement, oui, c'est le singulier qui convient, mais l'usage semble être résolument illogique… Comment compléterais-tu, par exemple, _Nous avons chacun quelque chose qui ___ fait peur_​, sinon par _nous_, pluriel inconvenable ?


La question a été abordée dans plusieurs fils de ce forum (dont un, de Patatoou, où nous sommes intervenus tous les deux), et aussi dans le forum Français-Anglais. Elle est en effet loin de faire l'unanimité.
En ce qui me concerne, j'écrirais sans hésiter _nous avons chacun quelque chose qui *lui *fait peur_. Mais je crois qu'en effet beaucoup, y compris sans doute de bons auteurs, écriraient _nous_.
Ici, cependant, il convenait de mettre le singulier en évidence pour éclairer le singulier de _médecin traitant_, ce qui a motivé mon intervention.


PS Merci à Nicomon pour la réponse à ma question.


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, je dirais : _Chacun de nous *a* quelque chose qui *lui* peur / qui *le* différencie des autres. _
Mais : _Nous avons chacun quelque chose qui *nous* fait peur / qui *nous* différencie des autres._ 

Je crois que dans le deuxième cas, mon cerveau traduit _chacun_ en _tous._


----------



## Patatoou

En fait la réponse vient de me sauter aux yeux en vous lisant...
J'aurais dû proposer :
"_Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes *dont chacun dispose *de plus de 200 patients *l'ayant choisi* comme médecin traitant..._"

Enfin c'est trop tard, j'ai remis le rapport et de toute façon ça ne semblait pas vous choquer plus que ça tel que c'était formulé au départ donc c'est sans doute moi qui étais trop fatiguée pour prendre du recul.
Merci à tous.

PS : Patientèle est utilisé par la CPAM en tout cas, comme de nombreux autres mots étranges qui font sans doute partie du jargon.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comtois said:


> _Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes disposant *chacun *de plus de 200 patients les ayant choisis comme médecin traitant...
> _[…]
> Mais CapnPrep aurait dû écrire :
> _Pour les 46 358 médecins généralistes disposant *chacun *de plus de 200 patients *l'ayant choisi* comme médecin traitant..._
> En effet chacun *a été choisi* par plus de 200 patients.


Je ne suis pas d'accord : _les ayant choisis_ ne fait pas référence à _chacun_, mais aux _46 358_ médecins généralistes. Il n'est en effet pas aberrant de considérer que ces médecins suivent chacun 200 patients et que ce sont ces patients qui les [= ces médecins] ont choisis comme médecin traitant.



Comtois said:


> En ce qui me concerne, j'écrirais sans hésiter _nous avons chacun quelque chose qui *lui *fait peur_. Mais je crois qu'en effet beaucoup, y compris sans doute de bons auteurs, écriraient _nous_.


Dans ce cas, je comprendrais que tu parles d'une tierce personne.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord : _les ayant choisis_ ne fait pas référence à _chacun_, mais aux _46 358_ médecins généralistes. Il n'est en effet pas aberrant de considérer que ces médecins suivent chacun 200 patients et que ce sont ces patients qui les [= ces médecins] ont choisis comme médecin traitant.


  CQFD. Merci, MC. 

Et je préfère nettement _suivent _à _disposent de _qui me choque l'oreille. 
Je n'imagine pas un médecin dire « _à l'heure actuelle, je dispose de xxx patients _».


----------

